# Fox 40 settings?



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm working on setting up my 40 and haven't had a much of a chance to really run through a bunch of setting adjustments. If don't mind posting your fork settings (and possibly bike frame) it would be appreciated. Hopefully, it helps some other people out too. Thanks :thumbsup:

Settings are obviously going to vary, but it would help to give many us a starting point. (The 40 is quite a change from my '03 Dorado.)

*'11 Factory Settings:*
Sag: 1.2 - 2.0" (30 - 51 mm)
Rebound: 9 clicks counter-clockwise (cc)
High Speed Compression (HSC): 12 cc
Low Speed Compression (LSC): 12 cc

Here are my settings so far:
'11 model (don't know if the year matters?)
Sag: 1.5"
Rebound: 10 cc
High Speed Compression (HSC): 12 cc
Low Speed Compression (LSC): 14 cc

Rider Weight: 200lbs
Frame: Intense 951


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Are you measuring your clicks from full open (minimal setting) or full closed (maximum setting) ? It's more consistent to go from the full ON position and that's what a lot of the settings you'll see for the Pro's are using. Here's where I have mine set;
Rebound; -8 clicks
HSC; -15 clicks
LSC; -18 clicks
I run the Green spring with minimal preload (maybe +2 turns?)
My weight is 185 without gear.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

kenbentit said:


> Are you measuring your clicks from full open (minimal setting) or full closed (maximum setting) ? It's more consistent to go from the full ON position and that's what a lot of the settings you'll see for the Pro's are using. Here's where I have mine set;


Thanks for the feedback kenbentit.

I was trying to model it after Fox. They say "clicks out from full in". "Full in" is max clockwise clicks. They then say the number of clicks out (counter clockwise) from there. Is "full ON" the same as "Full in" or is it the opposite?

Not sure if this will help, but I attached a pic for reference from the Fox site.


----------



## mattyj (Mar 13, 2010)

For your info :
I have a 2011 40 on my large M9.

Im running the green (stiff) spring. Preload adjuster all the way off.
9 clicks out (from fully in) on Rebound.
8 out on HSC
8 out on LSC

Im 172 without gear.

i would go a little firmer still on faster/rougher courses.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, Full IN is the Max setting (slowest Rebound, hardest Comp.). There was a cool article in Decline (?) recently where they had the shock and fork settings for 3 of the World Cup pro's bikes. The settings I'm using for my RC4 were almost identical to theirs but they run their forks WAY stiffer. I don't think I could handle a run with their setup, my hands would fall off


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the info mattyj.



kenbentit said:


> There was a cool article in Decline (?) recently where they had the shock and fork settings for 3 of the World Cup pro's bikes.


Oh, nice! I did some google searches for 40 settings and didn't find a whole lot. I'll scrounge around Decline and see if I can find anything.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

kdiff. what spring are you running. if those are # of clicks from full open that a whole lot of compression.

I havent tuned my 2011 yet, but last year i ran 2" sag with green spring no preload an 4 clicks from open on lsc and hsc and rebound right in the middle.


----------



## Ghea714 (Dec 10, 2008)

Still trying to dial it out a bit, Got it pretty good right now with these settings:

purple spring
rebound = 9 clicks from in
LSC = 8 clicks
HSC = 6 clicks
1/2 turn preload

frame : banshee legend
rider weight= 145lbs


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

jurichar said:


> kdiff. what spring are you running. if those are # of clicks from full open that a whole lot of compression.


I'm running the stock spring. (I don't remember which one comes in the fork.) At first I was having trouble getting enough sag but as it's getting broken in I'm getting more and more.

The LSC clicks are about half way from fully open & fully closed. So I should turn the LSC compression knob clockwise (towards the +) quite a few clicks?

Thanks for the help so far everyone!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

If you have your HSC at -12 and LSC at -14 then you're pretty much in the ballpark. Maybe try a bit less LSC and see how that feels. If you're still running the stock spring (most likely Blue) then you may want to look into replacing it with the Green. I was having trouble getting my compression dialed in until I swapped to the firmer one. Once I switched it out I was able to back off on the compression settings (I was close to your settings with the Blue spring).


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

kenbentit said:


> If you have your HSC at -12 and LSC at -14 then you're pretty much in the ballpark. Maybe try a bit less LSC and see how that feels. If you're still running the stock spring (most likely Blue) then you may want to look into replacing it with the Green. I was having trouble getting my compression dialed in until I swapped to the firmer one. Once I switched it out I was able to back off on the compression settings (I was close to your settings with the Blue spring).


Thank you. :thumbsup: I'll play with that and some of the other settings on here this upcoming weekend.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

i agree with kenbentit. im 190 and i run the green spring and lower compression dampening. I'm getting 2" of sag with the green spring and you're heavier than i am. should b perfect for you.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you guys mention at to whether these are DH run settings or more FR/jump settings? Or is there even a difference? I am finding that hitting jumps the front end wants to nose dive. Any suggestions, I seem to always take one step forward and two steps back when I start screwing around with settings. 

Thx in advance.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Mine are more for DH than jumping or drops. For those I like to bump up the compression depending on how hard the hit is (or how abrupt the jump's takeoff is). It can be tough figuring out which one to adjust (and how much) but I usually set the LSC firmer if I feel weird on takeoff and bump up the HSC if it feels weird on landing. The best advice I got for doing this stuff is to pack a notebook and write down the settings before you start adjusting anything. I like to make a run with my original settings and immediately write down how it felt. Then I'll make an adjustment and repeat the process. Once I get things where they seem good I'll go back to the original settings just to make sure I'm not fooling myself. Takes a little time but in the end I was able to get everything dialed in much better (without chasing my tail either).
Edit; Wow, I'm over 4k posts now. Does that make me an MTBR ho?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/msa-fox-racing-shox-set-ups-2010.html

here ya go guys! hope it helps!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

kenbentit said:


> Edit; Wow, I'm over 4k posts now. Does that make me an MTBR ho?


Yeah, a little bit, but nothing wrong with that. 



Norcoshore1 said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/msa-fox-racing-shox-set-ups-2010.html
> 
> here ya go guys! hope it helps!


Awesome, thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

That's the article! Forgot they had it on PB...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the notebook suggestion, gonna try it. And yes Kenb, you've attained postwhore status.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Great reference article. The only thing I have yet to figure out is exaclty what each knob does in terms of effect the ride.... it's really tying what adjustments do to my calibrated a$$ (or lack there of). For example, more/less compression does what? More/less low speed does what? More/less high speed does what? More/less rebound does what? I like to understand how things work (I was one of those annoying kids that asked "why?" all the time).

Also, last time I was out FRing (and I need to document the current settings), the front kept nose diving over jumps. 

I should mention that I think (keywords) I have DH settings that I am comfortable with. Jumping is my problem.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Kurtis the HSC and LSC are 100% rider preference. I basically run no LSC on the forks we have been testing maybe just a click or two. Then some of the guys crank them 1/2 way down.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

ianjenn said:


> Kurtis the HSC and LSC are 100% rider preference.


Yeah, I understand.  I was trying to figure out if there was a common setting that most people tended to run. Notice on the pinkbike link the three riders appear to be running close to the same number of clicks. (The forks are/could possibly shimmed differently.) Another example is for the 951 and the CCDB there was what appeared to be common setting for a lot of people.

The trail I typically ride is a long push and fairly steep down so I don't really have a lot of time to mess with settings. If you have some time one of these weekends we can shuttle some trails. :skep: (Haha, thanks for the input!)


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don't ride a 40; but generally you want more LSC to control brake dive and pedal input.

The least amount of HSC that you can get away with. Use it to slow down the rate/speed of compression on big hits.

Rebound is generally tuned last; as fast as you can get away with, without it bucking you off.


----------

